

Ask HN: What are good HN alternatives? - flippyhead

Yeah yeah, HN is great, I spend <i>too</i> much time constantly checking for new whatever. I'd like to branch out. Got any suggestions?
======
ProfAesop
Yes. Thelist <http://thelist.io/> Don't be shy to ask for an invite.

~~~
flippyhead
I have so applied. But only because the very requirement of an application is
seductive. I'll also try using it.

------
mikestew
What are you looking for? Science and technology? Cool startups? Articles on
coding? Just a clone of HN, only different?

I have my own list, but each item on the list is a bit specialized (IOW, maybe
not of interest to you), and HN keeps me up in general. Maybe listing some
specifics can help others point you in the right direction.

~~~
Mz
If you are okay with it, please share your list and a few words about the
value of each to you.

Thanks.

------
jkuria
And there is AfriTech for African Technology, Startups and Business. See this:
<http://AfriTech.com/blog/about> for a description (and this for actual news:
<http://AfriTech.com>)

------
krapp
I'm going to pay for this but has anyone cloned HN in php? Are all of these
implementations in Arc?

~~~
colbyaley
<http://thelist.io> is written in Ruby.

------
achompas
For purely technical stuff, I've bookmarked a bunch of domain specific Stack
Overflows (and clones). Next: break the HN habit by adding it to /etc/hosts!

Also like Lobsters (lobste.rs), and you can curate your front page there.

------
t0
<https://lobste.rs/>

------
chayemo
thenextweb.com ?

------
npguy
There is a HN for ideas at <http://firespotting.com>

------
thoughtcriminal
Slashdot: <http://slashdot.org>

~~~
mikestew
Just as a counter, I'll mention that I don't spend nearly the time on Slashdot
that I used to. The signal-to-noise ratio has never been great, but lately it
seems to have gotten particularly bad (or maybe it's just me). Since the
Dice.com buyout the ads have grown increasingly obnoxious, with what appears
to be an increase in "slashvertisements" to boot.

~~~
meerita
I remember in the 90s when I was all day non-stop reading Slashdot news and
wandering in the pile of comments. In 2000, it was common for each news
posting to have +1200-1500 comments, now is really rare to see such activity.

